# The only way is up.......................Skinny Club



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

DO NOT COMMENT ON THIS THREAD, ALL COMMENT TO BE MADE ON

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/161351-skinny-people-only-1.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/161351-skinny-people-only-1.html

*Skinny Vs Skinny*

*
*

Hi all,

Welcome to the other side of this forum were us skinny foke lerk. Below you will see a group of member getting together to change this. We have decide that we would make a little competition out of it, after all we all need a little push.

Members Involved in this are:

1 Liam

2 Jamstyle

3 Barton

4 Willis

5 Spira

6 Deadlycobra

7 Kaos_nw

8 Bruze

9 Dellxxboy

10 Waynesta

11 usernameneeded

WE will be uploading pictures once a week so progression can be seen. The competition will run till the end of march, were i will set up a poll so you the member of uk-m can vote who has made overall improvement.

Can people taking part in this use the template below (just makes it easier to follow).RED is were you put your info..



*TEMPLATE*

*Name: *Arnold Schwarzenegger

*Start Weight: *2000000000kg

*Weight now :* 2000000000kg

*How many time have you trained this week? *5

*
How much cardio have you done this week? *3hrs

*
**Have you had any problems this week? *My ankle is straining

*
Any strength Gains?* Jumped from 10kg to 15kg on blah blah

*
Anything else you have changed from last week? *Im training bi and tri together

*INSERT PICTURES HERE*
​
*Again can you please not post in this thread Thank you!!!*

*
*

*
*


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

5/1/2012

WEEK 1
​


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Name: Barton

Start Weight: 163lb / 74kg

Diet: Keto - 1600kcal/day target

Weight now : As above

Goals: Get below 10% bodyfat, get abs then bulk.

How many time have you trained this week? 4

How much cardio have you done this week? 0 (not norm for me, usually do 20-25k a week running)

Have you had any problems this week? Only 2 [email protected]'s due to keto diet, was tired yesterday again due to keto.

Any strength Gains? PB'd Squats (100kg), Deadlifts (100kg), Clean & Press (55kg) and Incline BB Press (75kg) a week of records for me even on a negative cals.

Anything else you have changed from last week? I'm not on the xmas drink anymore.....

Pics:

*05/01/12*



Sorry liam, added a bit more info goals and diet.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

*Name:* Jacob

*Start Weight:* 82kg (5'11.7")

*Diet:* Clean Bulk, Brown and wholemeal carbs, no sugar except PWO. Protein from beef and chicken ( and eggs). Fat from meat, EVOO, peanuts and peanut butter. Cals ~3500+

*Weight now:* As above

*Goals:* Clean bulk untill BF% becomes visibly too high then cut a bit.

*How many time have you trained this week?* 0 - At home no gym membership, just done push ups / pull ups and abs back to uni on 10th then back to normal 4

*How much cardio have you done this week?* 0 same as above, dont do much cardio as i cycle everywhere but may introduce 1 or 2 bike sessions a week

*Have you had any problems this week?* Uni exams coming up 10th-14 and no gym membership at home so no training atm, maybe not untill 14th :crying:

*Any strength Gains?* *Will update when im back in the gym*

*Training Splits:* Back and biceps, Chest and triceps, Shoulders, Legs


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Name: DELxxxBOY

Start weight: 73.4 kg

Weight now: 73.4 kg

How many times have you trained this week: 1

How much cardio have you done this week: none

Have you had any problems this week: not really, apart from obvious loss of strength due to not training gor over a month..

Any strenghth gains: no

Anything else changed from last week: yes!! Started training again ; )





As u can see im well outta shape, goin for as much mass as possible.. Diet is consisting of 4000 cal + lots of chicken, steak, eggs, rice , veg cottage cheese e.t.c. Training 4 x per week. Ill post next pics /stats next fri. Thanks


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Think everyone involved should post pic of scales to keep it fair?? : )


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Name: usernameneeded

Start Weight: 11stone 10 / 70.48kg / 155.4lb

Weight now : as above

measurments at start

left arm 37.5cm / 14.76 inch

right arm 37cm / 14.56 inch

chest 96cm / 37.79 inch

waist 90cm / 35.43 inch

left leg 52cm / 20.47 inch

right leg 53cm / 20.86 inch

left calf 34cm / 13.38 inch

right calf 35cm / 13.77 inch

How many time have you trained this week? 2 (so far)

How much cardio have you done this week? about 1hr 15 (so far)

Have you had any problems this week? been taking antibiotics, also felt run down .so food intake been rubbish

Any strength Gains? not as yet

Anything else you have changed from last week? diet slowly changing



my journal

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/162121-get-big-get-dead-thread-journal.html


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Name: Kaos

Start Weight: 75.8 KG (this morning)

Weight now : as above

Goals: Recomp so loose a little excess fat while gaining good strength and muscle. Want to get quite strong before focusing on a pure hypertrophy routine

Routine: Starting Strength (Mark Rippletoe)

How many time have you trained this week? 3

How much cardio have you done this week? 2-3 hrs (walking the dogs/around shopping centres etc)

Have you had any problems this week? Started back at the gym on Monday with Starting Strength, been really busy with university work and grad job interviews etc. Started LeanGains (intermittent fasting) on Monday so am pretty hungry sometimes when im up really late! (will get used to it  )

Any strength Gains? Just started with SS so started at a okish weight, increased all weights over all 3 workouts so far (Mon, Wed, Fri)

Anything else you have changed from last week? Got back to training! been totally off training and been eating crap for over a month! as I was on holiday before xmas and decided to just let it slip until the new year. Started LEANGAINS (intermittent fasting) which will take a while to get used to!

WILL EDIT AND ADD PICS LATER


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

here is my weight pic..

by the way, i managed a personal best on deadlift tonight managing 180kg


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Sh!t sorry lads i completley forgot about this.. I will edit this post with some pictures before Monday! So after the wedding tomorrow i'll crack open the HD pictures. Looking good people.

*Name:* *Bruze*

*Height:* 170cm

*Start Weight: **65kg*

*Weight now :* *65** / 67 / 69 / 70*

*
Target Weight: **70kg*

*Goals: *Pack on atleast 10lbs by March.. Eating 2600 calories a day. Maintain 12 percent bodyfat and become aesthetic. And be benching 80kg for 6 reps atleast.

*Sort of shape i'm after*

 

*
How many time have you trained this week? *3

*
*

*
How much cardio have you done this week? *No need for cardio, naturally skinny can eat up to 3000kcals and maintain 12%BF.

*
*

*
Have you had any problems this week? *Lack of motivation to train, rotator cuff felt dodgey doing 27.5kg Dumbell shoulder press.

*
*

*
Any strength Gains? *PB of 8 reps of 70kg on the flat bench

*
*

*
Anything else you have changed from last week? *New training parter, an old mate whose got back into and a real motivation


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Name: JamStyle

Start Weight: 11st 3lbs (71.21kg - aparently?)

Weight now : 11st 3lbs

How many time have you trained this week? 4

How much cardio have you done this week? 4hrs

Have you had any problems this week? Have bad shoulder

Any strength Gains? Not atm

Anything else you have changed from last week? Nope



So there you have it. Im fully exposed =/ Coming back after illness etc. Hoping to come back stronger then ever, time will tell.


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Again can you please not post in this thread Thank you!!!*


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

Name: Willis

Start Weight: 11 stone 10 1/2 @ 6ft

Weight now : as above

How many time have you trained this week? 3

How much cardio have you done this week? 1hr

Have you had any problems this week? Usual back problems, nothing to bad though

Any strength gains? Not since Xmas!

Anything else you have changed from last week? Dropped 2lb of Xmas fat!

Training 5x5 3 days a week

Current lifts;

Bench press; 85kg x5 100kg x1

Squat ; 100kg x5 115 x1 (probably could do more for 1 rep max)

Deadlift; 130kg but can't do them anymore as even if form is good I hurt my back.

Leg press; 200kg x5

Bent over row; 80kg x5

Shoulder press; 60 kg x5


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

DO NOT COMMENT ON THIS THREAD, ALL COMMENT TO BE MADE ON
​
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/161351-skinny-people-only-1.html


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

*15/1/2012*

*
WEEK 2*


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Name-: DELxxxBOY

start weight-:73.3

Weight now-: 74.4

How many times trained this week-: 5 since last pics

How much cardio done this week-: none

Had any problems this week-: not really a bit of tiredness and DOMS due to it being first week back at gym

Any strength gains-: not yet

Anything changed from last week-: not really, got in a better routine with diet after eating crap over xmas think managed to shift a bit of fat from round my gut i think.


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

Name: Willis0

Start weight: 11.10 1/2 Stone

Weight now: 11.7 Stone

How many time have you trained this week? 3

How much cardio have you done this week? 0hrs

Have you had any problems this week? Had bad shoulder pains mon-weds

Any strength Gains? Nope

Anything else you have changed from last week? 3 1/2 lb down, not happy need to eat more


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Name: Barton

Start Weight: 163lb / 74kg

Current Weight: 161lb 73kg
Diet: Keto - 1600kcal/day target

Goals: Get below 10% bodyfat, get abs then bulk.

How many time have you trained this week? 5

How much cardio have you done this week? 1 (Just football - Need to up the cardio)

Have you had any problems this week? Missed mondays gym, had early morning sexy time instead Any strength Gains? PB'd Squats (110kg), Deadlifts (110kg), Chest Press (100kg), Shoulder Press (2x36kg), another week smashing pb's

Anything else you have changed from last week? Stomach and back much firmer and less flabby, can feel the weight loss, can feel lines in abs more and my lass noticed a muscle in my back she had never seen before so obviously loosing the bf. Seem more vascular on arms, neck and shoulders put that down to the drop in bf. Serratus anterior muscles also seem more prominant and chest slightly more defined.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Name: usernameneeded week 2

Start Weight: 11stone 10 / 70.48kg / 155.4lb

Weight now : 12stone 2 / 77.47kg / 170.8

measurments at start..................... measurements now

left arm 37.5cm / 14.76 inch............ 38cm / 14.96 inch

right arm 37cm / 14.56 inch............. 37.5cm / 14.76 inch

chest cm 96 / 37.79 inch................ 100cm / 39.37 inch

waist cm 90 / 35.43 inch................. 93cm / 36.61 inch

left leg 52cm / 20.47 inch................ 53cm / 20.86 inch

right leg 53cm / 20.86 inch.............. 54cm / 21.25 inch

left calf 34cm / 13.38 inch............... 34.5cm / 13.58 inch

right calf 35cm / 13.77 inch............. 35.5cm / 13.97 inch

How many time have you trained this week? 3

How much cardio have you done this week? about 45mins (2 sessions)

Have you had any problems this week? not really been working nights so food intake had been a bit hit and miss but not too bad on whole

Any strength Gains? dont think so workouts normally vary due to when i train and meals / sleep

Anything else you have changed from last week? supps started

will edit with pics in abit just wanted to get info done before its sun again haha


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

*Name:* Jacob (DeadlyCoobra)

*Start Weight:* 82kg (5'11.7")

*Diet:* Clean Bulk, Brown and wholemeal carbs, no sugar except PWO. Protein from beef and chicken ( and eggs). Fat from meat, EVOO, peanuts and peanut butter. Cals ~3500+

*Weight now:* 81.30

*Goals:* Clean bulk untill BF% becomes visibly too high then cut a bit.

*How many time have you trained this week? *2 sessions, basically warm up session to ease me back in after lack of activity over christmas

*How much cardio have you done this week?* 0

*Have you had any problems this week?* Felt a little weaker but didn't go all out on first sessions back otherwise i would have been paralyzed for a few days!

*Any strength Gains?* None of yet, maybe slight decrease due to lack of activity

*Training Splits:* Back and biceps, Chest and triceps, Shoulders, Legs


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

WEEK 3

Name:- DELxxxBOY

Start weight:- 73.4

Weight now:- 75.5

How many times trained this week:- 3

Cardio-: none

Any problems:- not this week but starting new job soon so routine of eating and training is going to suffer over next couple of weeks til i find new gym etc as im moving area because of job

Any strength gains:- slight increase on bench

Anything else changed from last week:- no


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Name: Barton

Start Weight: 163lb / 74kg

Current Weight: 163lb/74kg

Diet: Keto - 1600kcal/day target (Current av. kcal:2018 - Maint 2800 approx.)

Goals: Get below 10% bodyfat, get abs then bulk.

How many time have you trained this week? 6

How much cardio have you done this week? 1

Have you had any problems this week? AC (shoulder) Liganents hurting from shoulder/chest days

Any strength Gains? PB'd Squats (120kg), Deadlifts (110kg) & Incline BB Press (85kg)

Pics:

*05/01/12*



*23/01/12*


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

Name: Willis

Start Weight: 11 10 1/2

Weight now : 11 8

How many time have you trained this week? 2

How much cardio have you done this week? None but started work on a new site and it's massive so lots of walking

Have you had any problems this week? No

Any strength Gains? No

Anything else you have changed from last week? Diet is going pretty well


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

DO NOT COMMENT ON THIS THREAD, ALL COMMENT TO BE MADE ON
​
https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/161351-skinny-people-only-1.htmhttp://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/161351-skinny-people-only-1.htm


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Name: usernameneeded week 3

Start Weight: 11stone 10 / 70.48kg / 155.4lb

Weight now : 12stone 4 / 78.74kg / 173.6

measurments at start..................... measurements now

left arm 37.5cm / 14.76 inch............ 38cm / 14.96 inch

right arm 37cm / 14.56 inch............. 38cm / 14.966 inch

chest cm 96 / 37.79 inch................ 103cm / 40.55 inch

waist cm 90 / 35.43 inch................. 92cm / 36.22 inch

left leg 52cm / 20.47 inch................ 54.5cm / 21.45 inch

right leg 53cm / 20.86 inch.............. 55.5cm / 21.85 inch

left calf 34cm / 13.38 inch............... 35cm / 13.77 inch

right calf 35cm / 13.77 inch............. 35.5cm / 13.97 inch

How many time have you trained this week? 3

How much cardio have you done this week? about 45mins (2 sessions)

Have you had any problems this week? dont think so

Any strength Gains? dont think so workouts normally vary due to when i train and meals / sleep

Anything else you have changed from last week? got diet better but still not got orals sorted again

*couldnt find measurements from sun so just redone now*

pics are from sun just after waking


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Week 3

Name: Jacob (DeadlyCoobra)

Start Weight: 82kg (5'11.7")

Diet: Clean Bulk, Brown and wholemeal carbs, no sugar except PWO. Protein from beef and chicken (and eggs). Fat from meat, EVOO, peanuts and peanut butter. Cals ~3500+ New weight gainer protein, tastes gd and gd nutritional stats

Weight now: 84.50 :w00t:

Goals: Clean bulk untill BF% becomes visibly too high then cut a bit.

How many time have you trained this week? 4 sessions, Back to normal sessions, savage aches from all of them, the rest over christmas let my nervous system recover i think

How much cardio have you done this week? 1 sesh 30 mins

Have you had any problems this week? Pip stopped leg training, got bad pip from second jab aswell! :crying:

Any strength Gains? Yeah first week back but feeling strong and slight increases like 1 more rep here or an extra kg there

Training Splits: Back and biceps, Chest and triceps, Shoulders, Legs

Was hard to tense my leg for my leg shot the pip is that bad lol! soz for the jizz in my pants face on pic 2 also :laugh:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

week 4- 30jan 2012


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Name: usernameneeded week 4

Start Weight: 11stone 10 / 70.48kg / 155.4lb

Weight now : 12stone 2 / 77.47kg / 170.8

measurments at start..................... measurements now

left arm 37.5cm / 14.76 inch............ 37.5cm / 14.76 inch

right arm 37cm / 14.56 inch............. 37.5cm / 14.76 inch

chest cm 96 / 37.79 inch................ 104.5cm / 41.14 inch

waist cm 90 / 35.43 inch................. 91cm / 35.82 inch

left leg 52cm / 20.47 inch................ 55cm / 21.65 inch

right leg 53cm / 20.86 inch.............. 56cm / 22.04 inch

left calf 34cm / 13.38 inch............... 35.5cm / 13.97 inch

right calf 35cm / 13.77 inch............. 35.5cm / 13.97 inch

How many time have you trained this week? 2

How much cardio have you done this week? about 50mins (2 sessions)

Have you had any problems this week? not been in gym enough

Any strength Gains? dont know workouts normally vary due to when i train and meals / sleep

Anything else you have changed from last week? been the gym less haha and had a couple of cheats of cake


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Week 4

Name: Barton

Start Weight: 163lb / 74kg

Current Weight: 161lb/73kg

Diet: Keto - Was full keto, no carb ups now starting TKD.

Goals: Get below 10% bodyfat, get abs then bulk.

How many time have you trained this week? 4

How much cardio have you done this week? 1

Have you had any problems this week? AC (shoulder) Liganents hurting from shoulder/chest days, hurt badly on last chest day. Having a week off the gym to stop serious injury.

Any strength Gains? Nope...

Pics:

*31/01/12*


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Week 4

Name: Jacob (DeadlyCoobra)

Start Weight: 82kg (5'11.7")

Diet: Clean Bulk, Brown and wholemeal carbs, no sugar except PWO. Protein from beef and chicken (and eggs). Fat from meat, EVOO, peanuts and peanut butter. Cals ~3500+

Picked up these new blue dragon wholewheat noodles that are pretty banging!

Weight now: 86.70 :w00t: bit of water retention i think, seems that way from the photos

Goals: Clean bulk untill BF% becomes visibly too high then cut a bit.

How many time have you trained this week? 4 sessions, Had mad forearm pumps on back n bis and mad shin pumps on legs lol! lower back was bad aswell!

How much cardio have you done this week? 1 sesh 30 mins

Have you had any problems this week? No PIP!!! :thumb: although hit a nerve on first jab attempt

Any strength Gains? Seems to be an increase on all the exercises, creeping up on the big boy weights! :laugh: you know your bad when you talk in terms of plates not kg or lbs lol :cool2:

Training Splits: Back and biceps, Chest and triceps, Shoulders, Legs


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

Name: Willis

Start Weight: 11 stone 10 1/2

Current Weight: 12 stone 1 been quite bloated this week

How many time have you trained this week? 4

How much cardio have you done this week? 0

Have you had any problems this week? None

Any strength Gains? Slight increase on bench and squat


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Week 5

Name: Barton

Start Weight: 163lb / 74kg

Current Weight: 168lb/76kg

Diet: - is a mess! Had a massive rebound from ending keto, holding some serious water.

Goals: Get below 10% bodyfat, get abs then bulk.

How many time have you trained this week? 1

How much cardio have you done this week? 1

Have you had any problems this week? Been resting, had a week off to rest injury, feel bloted and need to get back to gym!

Any strength Gains? Nope...

Pics:


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

Name: Willis

Start Weight: 11 stone 10 1/2

Current Weight: 12 stone 2

How many time have you trained this week? 3

How much cardio have you done this week? 0

Have you had any problems this week? None

Any strength Gains? Benched 100kg x3 today proper happy with that!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Week 6


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Week 6

Name: Jacob (DeadlyCoobra)

Start Weight: 82kg (5'11.7")

Diet: George foreman grilled chicken is the ****! still on the blue dragon wholewheat noodles and also fahitas / tortillas. More eggs aswell, 4 eggs and 4 slices wholemeal toast is a standard egg meal

Weight now: 87.9kg

Goals: Clean bulk untill BF% becomes visibly too high then cut a bit.

How many time have you trained this week? 4 sessions

How much cardio have you done this week? 1 sesh 30 mins

Have you had any problems this week? No PIP!!! :thumb: smooth jabbing, dont hit nerves further round the outside of my quad. Tweaked my back a little so gotta be a bit careful!

Any strength Gains? Seems to be an increase on all the exercises


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Name: usernameneeded WEEK 7

Start Weight: 11stone 10 / 70.48kg / 155.4lb

Weight now : 12stone 12 / 76.95kg / 169.6

measurments at start..................... measurements now

left arm 37.5cm / 14.76 inch............ 39cm / 15.35 inch

right arm 37cm / 14.56 inch............. 39cm / 15.35 inch

chest cm 96 / 37.79 inch................ 106cm / 41.73 inch

waist cm 90 / 35.43 inch................. 92cm / 36.22 inch

left leg 52cm / 20.47 inch................ 56cm / 22.04 inch

right leg 53cm / 20.86 inch.............. 56.5cm / 22.24 inch

left calf 34cm / 13.38 inch............... 36cm / 14.17 inch

right calf 35cm / 13.77 inch............. 36cm / 14.17 inch

How many time have you trained this week? 2 so far (should be 4 or 5 by end of week)

How much cardio have you done this week? none so far (might do some if can be bothered)

Have you had any problems this week? dont think so ,food still low but wouldnt say a problem

Any strength Gains? poss a bit yeah

Anything else you have changed from last week? nothing major


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

Name: Willis

Start Weight: 11 stone 10 1/2

Current Weight: 12 stone 6 (used different scales and had a big **** up last night)

How many time have you trained this week? 3

How much cardio have you done this week? Went for bike ride today to clear my hang over

Have you had any problems this week? None

Any strength Gains? Benched well yesterday 2 sets of 100kg x4

Had a load of compliments from people I hadn't seen for ages last night, felt good!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

week 11


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Name: usernameneeded week 11

Start Weight: 11stone 10 / 70.48kg / 155.4lb

Weight now : 12stone 6 / 80.01kg / 176.4

measurments at start..................... measurements now

left arm 37.5cm / 14.76 inch............ 38.5cm / 15.15 inch

right arm 37cm / 14.56 inch............. 38cm / 14.96 inch

chest cm 96 / 37.79 inch................ 104cm / 40.94 inch

waist cm 90 / 35.43 inch................. 91.5cm / 36.02 inch

left leg 52cm / 20.47 inch................ 56.5cm / 22.24 inch

right leg 53cm / 20.86 inch.............. 57.2cm / 22.51 inch

left calf 34cm / 13.38 inch............... 35.5cm / 13.97 inch

right calf 35cm / 13.77 inch............. 35.5cm / 13.97 inch

How many time have you trained this week? (last week) 5

How much cardio have you done this week? (last week) 2hours 10mins

Have you had any problems this week? just not enough food

Any strength Gains? i think so

Anything else you have changed from last week? bit more cardio


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

Name: Willis

Start Weight: 11 stone 10 1/2

Current Weight: 12 stone 7

How many time have you trained this week? 3

How much cardio have you done this week? 0

Have you had any problems this week? None

Any strength Gains? None this week


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Week 12?

Name: Jacob (DeadlyCoobra)

Start Weight: 82kg (5'11.7")

Diet: Turkey mince and rice, chicken and rice, scrambled egg, weetabix, lean beef mince, cous cous, peanuts, wholemeal toast. Chicken and veg late evening.

Weight now: 89kg

Goals: Clean bulk untill BF% becomes visibly too high then cut a bit.

How many time have you trained this week? 4 sessions

How much cardio have you done this week? 2 sesh 30 mins each

Have you had any problems this week? Its all good brother!


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Delxxxboy

Start weight-- 73 ish??

Weight now--- 77.8

No probs with diet etc got strength gains on bench n dead lift

4 weeks into test e cycle

1st pic










Now


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

How many of you bastards are still training then? :laugh: a few pics i took the other day at the gym. Hope you are all well!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> How many of you bastards are still training then? :laugh: a few pics i took the other day at the gym. Hope you are all well!
> 
> View attachment 92859
> View attachment 92860
> View attachment 92861


I'll reply here seeing no one will still be updating so won't get told off for commenting on the pic thread rather than the reply thread haha

Some real good changes there buddy should b well impressed traps are huge and solid gains every were and even getting the 6 pack out , I've just had a check back over the 1st pics and the diff is night and day !!!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> How many of you bastards are still training then? :laugh: a few pics i took the other day at the gym. Hope you are all well!
> 
> View attachment 92859
> View attachment 92860
> View attachment 92861


sh1t, looking good bruv, nice transformation, what are your stats now?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

TG123 said:


> sh1t, looking good bruv, nice transformation, what are your stats now?


im about 91/92kg now at just shy of 6 foot tall, all my lifts are up, happy days!


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Lokkin good mate, what u been using?? Ill get some pics up once iv finished my cycle ;-))


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Lokkin good mate, what u been using?? Ill get some pics up once iv finished my cycle ;-))


atm just test, but my cycle was test e 750mg week 12 weeks and deca 400mg week for 10 weeks, heard its better for recovery if you come off deca first


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> atm just test, but my cycle was test e 750mg week 12 weeks and deca 400mg week for 10 weeks, heard its better for recovery if you come off deca first


Idk about that since Deca shuts you down really hard anyway but yeah might aid recovery time idk cause i have not come off since last year  But i can tell you when i started training again i weighed 78 kg cause i had been through a major depression and stopped dieting and eating all together. Im now 92 kg and im 5 foot7 ish


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

*BEFORE*

View attachment 72944


View attachment 72945


View attachment 72947


*AFTER*

View attachment 92861


View attachment 92860


View attachment 92859

​


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Idk about that since Deca shuts you down really hard anyway but yeah might aid recovery time idk cause i have not come off since last year  But i can tell you when i started training again i weighed 78 kg cause i had been through a major depression and stopped dieting and eating all together. Im now 92 kg and im 5 foot7 ish


Yeah u stop deca 2 weeks b4 test because deca is longer acting so would be in system longer .

By stopping it 1st both should clear round the same time


----------

